

Tracking iPhone Buzz on Twitter, Facebook, Google & Techmeme - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/06/04/nothings-hotter-than-the-iphone-unless-youre-on-facebook/

======
lpgauth
Was there anything non trivial that I missed? It seems evident that as the
possible release date approach the gossip buzz is larger.

------
josefresco
Apply gossip in graph form .. nice, not very useful to me though.

~~~
berecruited
@josefresco - is gossip every truly useful? :)

